# Garnet-Gnome amp Volume problems



## togie (May 14, 2012)

Hey guys!

i just bought a Gnome amp for 35 bucks from a friend its in near mint condition but the volume is stuck at max. The knob can still be turned like the others but there is no change in volume.

Any help would be appreciated. Also, anyone know anything about these? I heard there pretty expensive amps.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

As others will probably say, "You got a Gnome for $35! Damn.". Oh yeah, the volume problem. I presume that you've taken the knob off to verify that the pot is turning and have looked in the back to make sure that it's connected. If so the best place to start is to pull the pot and test it if you have the tools. If you don't have the tools or the pot doesn't test good, replace it. And take pictures of the wiring before you do anything. $35.....damn. Now go buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Jamrod (Dec 6, 2008)

You got a Gnome for $35! Damn. Wish I had friends like yours, that's a helluva great price. Those amps are often compared to Fender Vibro Champs. Does yours have reverb?


----------



## togie (May 14, 2012)

Thanks guys!

It was a lucky day. I picked up the amp and a Memphis strat style black for $70 together.

Electraglide-
I poped the knob off and everything is tight, also i checked the connections and they are firm. If its worth what you guys say i think i will have it repaired by somone who knows a bit more.

Jamrod-
Im not sure, it has tremolo with speed and depth adjustments. Im more of an acoustic guy, but i cant turn up owning another guitar and amp.

How much would you guys price this amp at in its mint shape ? After i get the volume i issue fixed of course.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Somewhere between $200 and $500 I'd say. You got it for $35, someone got a Champ for $20 and the price of a fuse. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Check the pot with a multimeter and make sure that the lug that goes to ground is still connected to ground. If it's not it will act as you described and not attenuate the volume.
Pots are cheap and simple to replace if needed.


----------



## Jamrod (Dec 6, 2008)

If your amp has reverb, it would have an additional knob for that. Also, the model number on the ID sticker on the back of the amp would be G15TR (for Tremolo/Reverb) instead of G15T (for Tremolo-only models). As for price, Electraglide's on the mark.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

damn that's a great score


I'd be tempted to leave it like that...wired wide open


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

togie said:


> How much would you guys price this amp at in its mint shape ? After i get the volume i issue fixed of course.


Imo these little jems are priceless.....I bought one awhile back for 60.00 Canadian.....I put a 10 inch Warehouse green beret speaker in it and now have the best amp i have ever played thru.....

Before and after pics....


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Somewhere between $200 and $500 I'd say.


No one in their right mind should pay 500 for one of these (until a few years from now anyway). They are great, but for that much you can get a higher powered Garnet (e.g. Rebel - saw a gold logo PA version head for 350 yesterday, which is pretty cheap if it works; tempted but I already have one).


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Perhaps the volume pot was previously sprayed with an inferior product.

I would try a shot of Deoxit and a little physical coaxing. If it frees up and does what it should; double lucky you!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

If it turns but the resistence does not change I don't see how it could be a cleaning issue, but it's easy enough and wont hurt so worth a try. Most likely the shaft has become disconnected from the wafer (have had that happen to this type of pot when physically abused, e.g. trying to remove a knob that was a bit too small but someone forced on anyway - pulls the shaft out a tad) or bypassed altogether (either intentionally or a short) since the OP already checked that the leads to the pot are connected it must be at the other end(s), i.e. in the circuit (Gar didn't build em pretty; could be a bear to track down).


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry to be the smartarse here, but if he hasn't got it fixed since 2012, I don't have high hopes.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

d'oh


----------

